# FAHMON Look Alike



## ~The_Dude~ (Sep 2, 2009)

I am looking for some help creating a FAHMON type program that is capable of capturing and displaying hardware information such as GPU Model, Driver, Temp etc.... I do not have any programming expertise and cannot pay much for the project.

I am working on a flow chart for the program functions as off now, if you can help let me know.

~


----------

